# schooling



## shameelah25 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi everyone I lived in Egypt before in New Cairo and I Am looking to return, but now my son is school and I have no ideal where to begin. I want to find something close to the area, but a school that will help him excel. I am not really worried about the price just something reasonable for a Kg. Student I really don't see paying 30,000 lbs for this age. Do anyone have any suggestions. I really would appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

shameelah25 said:


> Hi everyone I lived in Egypt before in New Cairo and I Am looking to return, but now my son is school and I have no ideal where to begin. I want to find something close to the area, but a school that will help him excel. I am not really worried about the price just something reasonable for a Kg. Student I really don't see paying 30,000 lbs for this age. Do anyone have any suggestions. I really would appreciate it.
> Thanks


There are several international schools in the New Cairo area, of which the Modern English School (MES) and the New Cairo British International School (NCBIS) are probably the best. I can recommend NCBIS, but cannot do the same for MES, for various reasons, none of which are academic. Suggest that you check out each school personally before making a choice.

Good luck


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

IF you are Christian there is a great school in Maadi that does the british curriculum with foreign teachers and bases your tuition on how big your income is. It connected with the Maadi Community Church, but not on their property. It starts at age 5 I think. Maadi Study Center I think it is called. No uniforms too!!


----------

